# Broken



## Mmc81314 (Dec 5, 2020)

Just needed to put my feelings into words. On Friday we lost our much loved family cat Milo. He had just turned 4. Me my partner and 2 children were all at home on Friday. We have another cat and a dog. Early afternoon I began to hoover the front room, Milo flew out as he normally does (not a fan of the hoover) and ran into the kitchen onto his favourite dining chair and curled up. He always spent a lot of time on this specific chair. It wasn't until around 7pm my partner sat at the table and thought something was strange. He gently pulled the chair out but Milo didn't move. He said I think there's something wrong, I said don't be silly. I then felt him, and he was stone cold.
He was so healthy. It was only the previous evening that he was playing with balls from our Christmas tree and being his normal silly self chasing my hand around under the rug. I feel so guilty that I didn't notice anything sooner. I feel as though I let him down. Heartbroken is an understatement! He had so many years ahead of him. I just don't understand! I haven't stopped crying, I can't look at anyone or speak to anyone without become teary eyed. He was my daughters favourite pet, and she is devastated too, as we all are. Has anyone else had a death so unexpected and sudden? Thank you in advance. Chloe x


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Chloe. I am so sorry to hear that you have lost Milo, he looks a lovely boy. Despite having cats all of my life I have never experienced anything like this. My heart goes out to you and I hope that you can get some answers. I am sure you gave Milo a great life and he would know how much you love him xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Chloe, I'm so sorry for your loss.

I experienced a similar thing with a cat who was 6. I couldn't find her in the evening (outdoor cat with a cat flap) so I went to bed. Felt something was wrong at about 2am so went back outside and found her curled up on next doors driveway as if she was asleep, not a mark on her.

I can only assume it was a heart issue. But I couldn't bear to take her for a postmortem. I was devastated as you are.

I hope Sasha is welcoming Milo over the Bridge and looking after him xx


----------



## Mmc81314 (Dec 5, 2020)

Thank you both for your reply’s. I am completely devastated. As awful as it is to know that other people have experienced the same thing, it is also slightly comforting to know I am not alone. It was just such a shock. I also couldn’t bring myself to think of a post-mortem, and he is buried in the garden in his favourite sunbathing spot. I hope Sasha is ready for Milos cheeky ways! Xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mmc81314 said:


> Thank you both for your reply's. I am completely devastated. As awful as it is to know that other people have experienced the same thing, it is also slightly comforting to know I am not alone. It was just such a shock. I also couldn't bring myself to think of a post-mortem, and he is buried in the garden in his favourite sunbathing spot. I hope Sasha is ready for Milos cheeky ways! Xx


I'm sure she will be, she was pretty cheeky herself. Here she is in case Milo needs to know who to look for. Sending you huge hugs too. It's a horrible time x


----------



## Mmc81314 (Dec 5, 2020)

Wow! What a beauty! And what stunning eyes! Thank you, I’m hoping everyday will become a little easier x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mmc81314 said:


> Wow! What a beauty! And what stunning eyes! Thank you, I'm hoping everyday will become a little easier x


I hope it will too. Maybe stick around? This place has some lovely people and excellent advice and support.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, what a shock for you and your family and with Milo been so young life isn't fair is it. (HUGS)


----------



## Mmc81314 (Dec 5, 2020)

It really isn’t fair at all, and has made me very paranoid with my other two animals. This is also the first pet of my own that I have lost (excluding childhood pets) so has hit me very hard. X


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Milo. Something similar happened to me with our family dog, although it was many years ago now - over 40 in fact - but I can still remember how I felt. I was only 14 and had been to a party at school, walked back with friends, waved bye to them at the end of our road and let myself in our front door. Everyone else was out, but it was only about 9 ish and I knew they'd be back soon. My dog Whiskey, a 5 year old Cairn Terrier greeted me in his usual bouncy excited way, leaping around and wanting fuss and attention. Then everything turned horrible and he started staggering, falling on to his side and howling. I was really frightened - I was only a child - so I went to the nearest adult for help. It was our next door neighbour, an old lady and she took ages to answer the door and get her coat before coming back with me. When we got back it was too late, he was gone, he was lying on the hall carpet in a puddle of his own wee. I have always regretted running out and leaving him to die alone, instead of staying to comfort and be with him, but I was so frightened and though an adult would know what to do. I had to tell my parents and my sister when they returned; I think they'd been taking her to a music lesson or something. We never had a post mortem either, there didn't seem much point, it wouldn't bring him back. 

I know how shocking and devastating it is to lose a pet suddenly, especially so young when you think you have many more years with them. It's worse with children too, as you want to take their grief away, but can't. When my children were young and we lost a family cat, we put all the photographs we had of him in a little album, so they could go and look at it when they felt sad and missed him. It does get easier and in time you'll be able to move on to remember less of his death, and more of his life and the special memories you have of him.


----------



## Mmc81314 (Dec 5, 2020)

Thank you so much for your reply. I too am very sorry for the experience you had. I’m sure that through the many post I have read online over the last few days that I have read your experience somewhere else. It’s so sad that as pet owners (no matter our age) we go through these dreaded moments. Although it is also slightly comforting to know that I am not alone. I can only hope that Milos passing was peaceful, so peaceful that with 4 of us in the house all day we didn’t hear a thing. I feel guilty for not noticing sooner, I feel sick every time I look in the garden and see his little grave too. Part of me wishes that I’d had him cremated, but in the shock we buried him the morning after in his favourite sunbathing spot in our garden. I’ve already said that we are NEVER moving unless as grim as it sounds we take him with us. I really do hope that the pain becomes less heavy over time. I feel completely heartbroken. I’d always said 7 of us live in this house. Me, partner, our 2 children and 3 animals, and now having 6 feels so empty.
An album sounds like a lovely ideas, I’m thinking of having a cushion made for my two children with a photo of each of them with Milo. Something to squish when they’re feeling down.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2020)

So very sorry for your loss. We lost our boy during lockdown. I think about him every day. The pain is searing now but it does get better. Sending you lots of peaceful vibes. These cats. Who knew they control our hearts as much as our kids?


----------



## Mmc81314 (Dec 5, 2020)

Thank you for taking time to send a message. I’m so sorry for your loss, and I hope you’re feeling better now. It’s been a little over a week now, and it still really hurts, although it is become a little easier as each day passes. 
I sure people think I’m crazy the way I feel about my pets, they really are like my children, and definitely give me less back talk and attitude. X


----------

